# Kompletter Pfad in Adressleiste



## MAN (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ist es möglich sich den kompletten Pfad einer Seite auf der Homepage anzeigen zu lassen?

Statt, dass die ganze Zeit (egal auf welcher Seite ich auf der Page bin) zum Beispiel "www.meineSeite.de" angezeigt wird, will ich eben, dass er auch die aktuelle Seite dahinter anzeigt: "www.meineSeite.de/Downloads.html".

Der einzige Haken dabei ist, dass ich Frames verwende. Nun will ich eben, dass er immer von der aktuellen Hauptseite (also vom Hauptframe) die Adresse anzeigen soll.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


mfG,
MAN


----------



## SilentWarrior (21. Juli 2004)

Hm ich bin jetzt grad nen bisschen verwirrt, was du genau meinst. Aber falls es das ist, was ich mir vorstelle, wäre eine (relativ unelegante) Lösung die, dass du in der Index-Datei einfach auf die andere Frame-Datei weiterleitest, dann wird afaik die Datei oben angezeigt.


----------



## MAN (21. Juli 2004)

also habe mal folgendes beispiel:

einmal die index.html  (die Frame-Datei mit Startseite Home.html):


```
<html>
	<head>
		<title>Bla</title>
	</head>

	<frameset cols="30%,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="0">
		<frame name="Links" src="Links.html">
		<frame name="Main" src="Home.html">
	</frameset>
</html>
```
und einmal von der Links.html (die linke Seite die im Frame angezeigt wird):

```
<html>
	<head>
		<title>Inhalt</title>
	</head>

	<body>
		<a href="Home.html" target="Main">Home</a><br>
		<a href="Downloads.html" target="Main">Downloads</a>
	</body>
</html>
```
Hier will ich jetzt aus dem Link href="Downloads.html" in der Adresse die komplette URL "www.meineSeite.de/Downlaods.html" anzeigen lassen.

Ich hoffe das macht die ganze Sache ein wenig verständlicher.

mfG,
MAN


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Juli 2004)

Das geht nicht.....wenn du ein Frameset hast, wird in der Adresszeile immer die URL des Framesets angezeigt....lässt sich auch nicht ändern.

Komisch...diese Frage hatten wir noch nie....sonst wollen alle die komplette Adresse verbergen

Lösung:gibts nur eine-->verzichte auf Frames


----------



## MAN (21. Juli 2004)

Hm, genau das war ja meine Absicht, die Frames beibehalten, aber die komplette Adresse anzuzeigen. Klar, ohne Frames geht das relativ einfach, und die Adresse verbergen... nun ja, das ist mir ja schon geglückt 

Schade, wenn das nicht geht 

Das gute daran ist ja auch auf Seiten ohne Frames, dass man diese durch klicken auf aktualisieren, direkt die eine Seite aktualsieren konnte. Wenn ich Frames habe, und gerade (in diesem Beispiel) auf Downloads.html bin (also im HauptFrame) und dann aktualiere, ich sofort wieder auf die startseite (index.html) zurückspringe. Das wollte ich ebenfalls damit vermeiden.

Naja, wenn das eben nicht geht, geht es halt nicht  

Vielen Dank für die Antowrt DAS es nicht geht, sonst würde ich verzweifelt wo anders nachforschen, wie man das macht *gg*


mfG,
MAN


----------



## SilentWarrior (21. Juli 2004)

Man: Ich weiss nicht genau, welchen Browser du verwendest, aber die meisten Browser haben eine Funktion "Aktuellen Frame aktualisieren".


----------



## MAN (21. Juli 2004)

hehe, bin ein kleiner IE 6 User *gg* der hat sowas ned


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Juli 2004)

> hehe, bin ein kleiner IE 6 User *gg* der hat sowas ned


 ...Rechtsklick in das entsprechende Frame-->Aktualisieren


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Juli 2004)

Eventuell findest du ein Script das Dir weiterhilft, wenn Du nach "brotkrumennavigation" suchst


----------



## MAN (23. Juli 2004)

ok, diese brotkrumennavigation wäre dann die alternative, danke!

Aber dafür habe ich ja dann eh auf jeder seite stehen, auf welcher seite der surfer sich gerade befindet.

Sowie links auch die ganzen Seiten im Menü aufgelistet sind.

mfG,
MAN


----------



## Patrick-Oliver (24. Juli 2004)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/document.htm#title


----------



## MAN (24. Juli 2004)

dafür brauch ich ja keine write methode, das schreib ich dann ganz einfach in die <title>-Tags rein:


```
Downloads
```
oder

mfG,
MAN


----------

